# imported images are not sharp



## TerriNoleeen (Nov 21, 2015)

Images that I import into Lightroom appear blurry. *The same images imported into Photo Mechanic are much sharper and clearer.*
is this a fault with Lightroom or why may this be happening?

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.

Terri


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 21, 2015)

Photo Mechanic shows you the previews that were rendered by the camera. These are jpeg images that have been optimized and sharpened by the automatic algorithms of the camera software. Lightroom generates its own jpeg previews, based on the adjustment settings you apply. When you import images into Lightroom, no settings have been applied yet. That is why images in Lightroom look less sharp and colorful initially.


----------



## Nogo (Nov 21, 2015)

The images themselves are probably not blurry.  What is likely is that your previews are blurry.   First thing to check is what preview is saved.  In the import screen, check the box up top that says "File Handling."  The first option is "Build Previews."  If you click on this, and it is set to minimal, just change that to one of the other choices.  

Just remember, this only effects the preview.  Once you click on a photo and enter the development module, the photo should be normal no matter what the setting you use for previews. 

The other likely thing that is going in is simply that you are looking at the images before the previews are built.   The way to correct this is just to wait until Lightroom imports and builds the previews.  You can tell when it is finished downloading the images when the status bars near the top left go away.


----------



## TerriNoleeen (Nov 22, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> Photo Mechanic shows you the previews that were rendered by the camera. These are jpeg images that have been optimized and sharpened by the automatic algorithms of the camera software. Lightroom generates its own jpeg previews, based on the adjustment settings you apply. When you import images into Lightroom, no settings have been applied yet. That is why images in Lightroom look less sharp and colorful initially.




So even though I'm shooting in raw the previews are in jpeg??

Terri


----------



## TerriNoleeen (Nov 22, 2015)

Nogo said:


> The images themselves are probably not blurry.  What is likely is that your previews are blurry.   First thing to check is what preview is saved.  In the import screen, check the box up top that says "File Handling."  The first option is "Build Previews."  If you click on this, and it is set to minimal, just change that to one of the other choices.
> 
> Just remember, this only effects the preview.  Once you click on a photo and enter the development module, the photo should be normal no matter what the setting you use for previews.
> 
> The other likely thing that is going in is simply that you are looking at the images before the previews are built.   The way to correct this is just to wait until Lightroom imports and builds the previews.  You can tell when it is finished downloading the images when the status bars near the top left go away.



Thanks. I am looking at images once all are properly downloaded.  However I have the option for medium previews or full size.  I had the medium checked off.  I'll try full size and see if that changes things.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 22, 2015)

TerriNoleeen said:


> So even though I'm shooting in raw the previews are in jpeg??



Yes, previews are always JPEG images. A RAW image cannot be displayed because it's not an RGB image. All raw-converters work like that.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 22, 2015)

TerriNoleeen said:


> Thanks. I am looking at images once all are properly downloaded.  However I have the option for medium previews or full size.  I had the medium checked off.  I'll try full size and see if that changes things.



It won't. As long as you haven't applied any adjustments, your images will not look as colorful or as sharp as in Photo Mechanic, because Photo Mechanic does display adjusted (adjusted by your in-camera software) images.


----------

